# What is peoples views on women being over weight and TTC?



## jessicasmum

Basically what the title says really. What is peoples views on women being over weight and planning to TTC? do you think they are wrong, selfish?
I am currently classed as obese and need to lose 6 something stone to be classed as in a normal BMI. I do plan to lose weight and as much as possible by my TTC date of May 2013 but realistically i wont be able to lose all the weight by then and maybe it would be wiser to postpone my TTC date until i have lost all the weight but i really don't want to wait and the date we chose is a special date for us to start TTC. So what are others thoughts? has any of you been over weight and got pregnant?how much by?

Thank you for reading :)


----------



## DrGomps

I think its ALWAYS a good plan to get in the best shape possible before TTC...your pregnancy will be easier and have less complications. There are higher risks of many pregnancy complications if you have a higher BMI...that being said, you can lose a significant amount of weight between now and when you start TTC...and you can continue to lose while you are TTC...I was overweight when I fell pregnant and I feel like I had less energy and gained more because my eating habits and exercise habits were bad.. Hope this helps!!


----------



## maggie_tml

https://www.google.com/search?q=overweight+moms+and+autism

I wouldn't put my child at risk.


----------



## jessicasmum

DrGomps said:


> I think its ALWAYS a good plan to get in the best shape possible before TTC...your pregnancy will be easier and have less complications. There are higher risks of many pregnancy complications if you have a higher BMI...that being said, you can lose a significant amount of weight between now and when you start TTC...and you can continue to lose while you are TTC...I was overweight when I fell pregnant and I feel like I had less energy and gained more because my eating habits and exercise habits were bad.. Hope this helps!!

Thank you for your reply :) can i ask how much over weight were you when you were pregnant? i was at a normal weight when i fell pregnant with my daughter but i still ended up with no energy even though i ate healthy through out the pregnancy.


----------



## jessicasmum

maggie_tml said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=overweight+moms+and+autism
> 
> I wouldn't put my child at risk.

I have a bit of a look about this and there isn't enough evidence at the moment to prove that overweight mums cause autism and what evidence they do have it is a very small chance that an overweight woman would mean their child would have autism.
I do appreciate you posting your reply though.


----------



## DrGomps

jessicasmum said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> I think its ALWAYS a good plan to get in the best shape possible before TTC...your pregnancy will be easier and have less complications. There are higher risks of many pregnancy complications if you have a higher BMI...that being said, you can lose a significant amount of weight between now and when you start TTC...and you can continue to lose while you are TTC...I was overweight when I fell pregnant and I feel like I had less energy and gained more because my eating habits and exercise habits were bad.. Hope this helps!!
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) can i ask how much over weight were you when you were pregnant? i was at a normal weight when i fell pregnant with my daughter but i still ended up with no energy even though i ate healthy through out the pregnancy.Click to expand...


So I wasn't Obese, I was about 20 lbs overweight. I wasn't in good physical shape though which was part of the problem and had bad eating habits. 


regarding autismif anything that study is correlativethe truth is we don't know what causes autism in a lot of the cases, but its being studied. There are a lot of genetic components involved which would result in an autistic child regardless of the mothers weight. I wouldn't give yourself extra stress about thisjust do your best to get in the best health/shape before you ttc. :flower:
I am waiting to TTC as wellI lost all my pregnancy weight and then someso I am ready to startwhenever AF returns. LOL.


----------



## jessicasmum

DrGomps said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> I think its ALWAYS a good plan to get in the best shape possible before TTC...your pregnancy will be easier and have less complications. There are higher risks of many pregnancy complications if you have a higher BMI...that being said, you can lose a significant amount of weight between now and when you start TTC...and you can continue to lose while you are TTC...I was overweight when I fell pregnant and I feel like I had less energy and gained more because my eating habits and exercise habits were bad.. Hope this helps!!
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) can i ask how much over weight were you when you were pregnant? i was at a normal weight when i fell pregnant with my daughter but i still ended up with no energy even though i ate healthy through out the pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I wasn't Obese, I was about 20 lbs overweight. I wasn't in good physical shape though which was part of the problem and had bad eating habits.
> 
> 
> regarding autismif anything that study is correlativethe truth is we don't know what causes autism in a lot of the cases, but its being studied. There are a lot of genetic components involved which would result in an autistic child regardless of the mothers weight. I wouldn't give yourself extra stress about thisjust do your best to get in the best health/shape before you ttc. :flower:
> I am waiting to TTC as wellI lost all my pregnancy weight and then someso I am ready to startwhenever AF returns. LOL.Click to expand...

20 lbs overweight doesn't seem so bad but understand about not being in good physical way could cause problem. hopefully if i get to about 20 lbs overweight my physical health might improved somewhat because i would of been keeping to a healthy exercise routine to of lost the weight i already have. :)

Yeah the autism issue i don't think is a main concern. :) 

Oh i noticed on your ticker saying you haven't had a AF for quite sometime, have you had medical advice over this? hope you don't mind me asking. and fingers crossed it arrives soon so you can start TTC :)


----------



## DrGomps

jessicasmum said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> I think its ALWAYS a good plan to get in the best shape possible before TTC...your pregnancy will be easier and have less complications. There are higher risks of many pregnancy complications if you have a higher BMI...that being said, you can lose a significant amount of weight between now and when you start TTC...and you can continue to lose while you are TTC...I was overweight when I fell pregnant and I feel like I had less energy and gained more because my eating habits and exercise habits were bad.. Hope this helps!!
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) can i ask how much over weight were you when you were pregnant? i was at a normal weight when i fell pregnant with my daughter but i still ended up with no energy even though i ate healthy through out the pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I wasn't Obese, I was about 20 lbs overweight. I wasn't in good physical shape though which was part of the problem and had bad eating habits.
> 
> 
> regarding autismif anything that study is correlativethe truth is we don't know what causes autism in a lot of the cases, but its being studied. There are a lot of genetic components involved which would result in an autistic child regardless of the mothers weight. I wouldn't give yourself extra stress about thisjust do your best to get in the best health/shape before you ttc. :flower:
> I am waiting to TTC as wellI lost all my pregnancy weight and then someso I am ready to startwhenever AF returns. LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> 20 lbs overweight doesn't seem so bad but understand about not being in good physical way could cause problem. hopefully if i get to about 20 lbs overweight my physical health might improved somewhat because i would of been keeping to a healthy exercise routine to of lost the weight i already have. :)
> 
> Yeah the autism issue i don't think is a main concern. :)
> 
> Oh i noticed on your ticker saying you haven't had a AF for quite sometime, have you had medical advice over this? hope you don't mind me asking. and fingers crossed it arrives soon so you can start TTC :)Click to expand...


LOL...I was pregnant for 9 of those months...and am breastfeeding..so its all perfectly normal. I am hoping she will return soon so I can TTC....but my baby still nurses quite a bit.


----------



## jessicasmum

DrGomps said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> I think its ALWAYS a good plan to get in the best shape possible before TTC...your pregnancy will be easier and have less complications. There are higher risks of many pregnancy complications if you have a higher BMI...that being said, you can lose a significant amount of weight between now and when you start TTC...and you can continue to lose while you are TTC...I was overweight when I fell pregnant and I feel like I had less energy and gained more because my eating habits and exercise habits were bad.. Hope this helps!!
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) can i ask how much over weight were you when you were pregnant? i was at a normal weight when i fell pregnant with my daughter but i still ended up with no energy even though i ate healthy through out the pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I wasn't Obese, I was about 20 lbs overweight. I wasn't in good physical shape though which was part of the problem and had bad eating habits.
> 
> 
> regarding autismif anything that study is correlativethe truth is we don't know what causes autism in a lot of the cases, but its being studied. There are a lot of genetic components involved which would result in an autistic child regardless of the mothers weight. I wouldn't give yourself extra stress about thisjust do your best to get in the best health/shape before you ttc. :flower:
> I am waiting to TTC as wellI lost all my pregnancy weight and then someso I am ready to startwhenever AF returns. LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> 20 lbs overweight doesn't seem so bad but understand about not being in good physical way could cause problem. hopefully if i get to about 20 lbs overweight my physical health might improved somewhat because i would of been keeping to a healthy exercise routine to of lost the weight i already have. :)
> 
> Yeah the autism issue i don't think is a main concern. :)
> 
> Oh i noticed on your ticker saying you haven't had a AF for quite sometime, have you had medical advice over this? hope you don't mind me asking. and fingers crossed it arrives soon so you can start TTC :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...I was pregnant for 9 of those months...and am breastfeeding..so its all perfectly normal. I am hoping she will return soon so I can TTC....but my baby still nurses quite a bit.Click to expand...

Oh lol, i didn't realize until you said the time was including while you was pregnant too, was being a bit of a air head :haha: well hopefully it be back to normal soon :)


----------



## lozzy21

I think as long as your other wise healthy then go for it. I had a BMI of 41 when i fell pregnant with my daughter and had no complications. Being overweight gives you a higher chance of complications but it is no guarantee that you will.

Have you thought about doing slimming world? You can follow it while pregnant so even if you dont loose all the weight you can keep going. I was worried about my size when i first found out and my midwife settled my mind by saying its better to start of big and eat healthy that to start of thin and eat crap.


----------



## Try Rocking

I had a BMI of 42 when I got pregnant with my daughter, I didn't lead the healthiest lifestyle (food and activity) but I had an amazing pregnancy. 

The next time I get pregnant (if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again) I definitely plan on being in a healthier place which is why I've put TTC #2 on hold. 

I think you can lose quite a bit by the time you start TTC, I lost about 10 lbs per month to start off with and then it slowed down considerably by the time I hit 70 lbs. 


You can do it! :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

lozzy21 said:


> I think as long as your other wise healthy then go for it. I had a BMI of 41 when i fell pregnant with my daughter and had no complications. Being overweight gives you a higher chance of complications but it is no guarantee that you will.
> 
> Have you thought about doing slimming world? You can follow it while pregnant so even if you dont loose all the weight you can keep going. I was worried about my size when i first found out and my midwife settled my mind by saying its better to start of big and eat healthy that to start of thin and eat crap.

Thank you for your reply :) Its great hearing others who have had no complications when falling pregnant and being overweight. :) Did you put much weight on during your pregnancy? and was your baby a big weight at birth? i hope you don't mind me asking. :)
No not really thought about slimming world really, i wouldn't really be able to get to the meetings i don't think and cant commit to extra expense at the moment to pay to join. are you still doing slimming world yourself?


----------



## jessicasmum

Try Rocking said:


> I had a BMI of 42 when I got pregnant with my daughter, I didn't lead the healthiest lifestyle (food and activity) but I had an amazing pregnancy.
> 
> The next time I get pregnant (if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again) I definitely plan on being in a healthier place which is why I've put TTC #2 on hold.
> 
> I think you can lose quite a bit by the time you start TTC, I lost about 10 lbs per month to start off with and then it slowed down considerably by the time I hit 70 lbs.
> 
> 
> You can do it! :hugs:

Thank you for your reply :) 10 pounds a month sounds brilliant :thumbup:
did you put much weight on during your pregnancy? and was your baby a bigger a baby? hope you don't mind me asking :)
when was you hoping to start TTC #2 ?


----------



## Try Rocking

I put on about 50 lbs (more crap eating and then I felt since I was pregnant I could eat whatever I wanted. Next time I won't take that approach) and my daughter was 9 lbs 1 oz. :) 

I am hoping to start TTC next year when I get in a healthy weight range. I want to start off in a healthy place and stay healthy throughout my next pregnancy :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Try Rocking said:


> I put on about 50 lbs (more crap eating and then I felt since I was pregnant I could eat whatever I wanted. Next time I won't take that approach) and my daughter was 9 lbs 1 oz. :)
> 
> I am hoping to start TTC next year when I get in a healthy weight range. I want to start off in a healthy place and stay healthy throughout my next pregnancy :)

How did you lose your weight you have lost so far was with weight watchers etc... or just by cutting foods out? i see by your ticker you don't have that much left to lose :thumbup:


----------



## NickyT75

I also had a BMI of 40+ when I was pregnant

I suffered SPD but don't know if that was anything to do with my weight or not as slim people also get it :shrug: 

I had no other complications & my daughter was 8lbs 6oz @ 2wks over due so not "Big"

I think it's up to you what you do... ideally it would be better to be in pretty good physical condition before subjecting your body to pregnancy & if you are in no big hurry to conceive then yes by all means try to lose the weight 1st but there are no guarantees whatever you do

I agree with Lozzy & would recommend starting Slimming World asap which isnt a diet - but a healthy eating plan that you can quite happily continue throughout your pregnancy 

but start making positive changes NOW & don't put it off any longer xx


----------



## Try Rocking

That was all Weight Watcher's, it will have been a year in 4 days :) 
I actually still have 54 lbs left to lose but I have my ticker on the countdown to when I'm in a healthier weight range. :) I'm excited to no longer be classified as obese lol


----------



## jessicasmum

NickyT75 said:


> I also had a BMI of 40+ when I was pregnant
> 
> I suffered SPD but don't know if that was anything to do with my weight or not as slim people also get it :shrug:
> 
> I had no other complications & my daughter was 8lbs 6oz @ 2wks over due so not "Big"
> 
> I think it's up to you what you do... ideally it would be better to be in pretty good physical condition before subjecting your body to pregnancy & if you are in no big hurry to conceive then yes by all means try to lose the weight 1st but there are no guarantees whatever you do
> 
> I agree with Lozzy & would recommend starting Slimming World asap which isnt a diet - but a healthy eating plan that you can quite happily continue throughout your pregnancy
> 
> but start making positive changes NOW & don't put it off any longer xx

Thank you for your reply :) Im so sorry for your loss :hugs:
Our hearts are set on the date May 21st as this is a special date for me and my husband, im not sure i would be able postpone. and i agree there is no guarantees whatever we do.

I don't think slimming world is for me at the moment as i said i wouldn't be able to attend the meetings and having the extra expense. i have started to try and make changes to my diet but can struggle with sticking to it all the time, it is hard after being use to a way of eating/living for so long.


----------



## jessicasmum

Try Rocking said:


> That was all Weight Watcher's, it will have been a year in 4 days :)
> I actually still have 54 lbs left to lose but I have my ticker on the countdown to when I'm in a healthier weight range. :) I'm excited to no longer be classified as obese lol

Well done on sticking with it for a year :thumbup: do you attend the meetings or just do it through online? i know i was looking what i would have to weigh to be classed as not obese any more and thinking how pleased i would to be just overweight range not obese :)


----------



## Try Rocking

I just do it online, my town doesn't have meetings anymore and I probably wouldn't go to them if they did anyhow lol 

Yah I'm very excited to just be overweight! I started out in size 26 pants and now I wear size 14. It's crazy to think how much has happened in a year!


----------



## jessicasmum

Try Rocking said:


> I just do it online, my town doesn't have meetings anymore and I probably wouldn't go to them if they did anyhow lol
> 
> Yah I'm very excited to just be overweight! I started out in size 26 pants and now I wear size 14. It's crazy to think how much has happened in a year!

That's brilliant being size 14 now :thumbup: i was about size 12/14 when i got pregnant with my daughter and for my height 5 ft 7 i think that size clothes is good for me so wouldn't mind being that again. the smallest clothes i ever was was size 10 and i would never go lower than that. :) i am currently size 22 :( do you mind me asking how tall you are?
I understand about the meeting thing i don't think even if i could i would go to any meetings.


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm 5'8 so just a tad taller than you :) 
Size 12 will be amazing, if I get any lower than that I'll be thrilled lol


----------



## jessicasmum

Try Rocking said:


> I'm 5'8 so just a tad taller than you :)
> Size 12 will be amazing, if I get any lower than that I'll be thrilled lol

Makes me laugh now that i use to think i was fat when i was size 10 lol i would kill to just be size 14 now :)
Im really not looking forward to Christmas with all the bad food about, im struggling enough now to stick to not eating crap don't know how im going to manage then lol will you be sticking to the dieting over the Christmas period or are you having a couple of days off from it?


----------



## Try Rocking

lol I know what you mean. I used to think I was huge at 150 lbs. If only I knew then what I do now! 

I'll refrain from most things over Christmas but that doesn't mean I won't indulge a little bit. I won't go crazy but for things like Christmas dinner I will eat what I want within reason. I won't eat more than my stomach allows (I won't go overfull) and I'll eat a little bit of dessert without going crazy. 

You can do it! Try and keep something healthy close by and drink a lot of water. And if you need to talk I'm here :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Try Rocking said:


> lol I know what you mean. I used to think I was huge at 150 lbs. If only I knew then what I do now!
> 
> I'll refrain from most things over Christmas but that doesn't mean I won't indulge a little bit. I won't go crazy but for things like Christmas dinner I will eat what I want within reason. I won't eat more than my stomach allows (I won't go overfull) and I'll eat a little bit of dessert without going crazy.
> 
> You can do it! Try and keep something healthy close by and drink a lot of water. And if you need to talk I'm here :)

Thank you that's very kind of you :hugs: do you mind if i add you as a friend on here? ok if no, ive just realized that i have been on here for 6 months and have no friends added, billy no mates :haha:


----------



## Try Rocking

It's definitely ok :) :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

Try Rocking said:


> It's definitely ok :) :hugs:

Thank you :hugs: Feel free to PM anytime :)


----------



## NeyNey

I was classed as obese when I was pregnant with my son. I did IVF and tried for 5 years before hand. Although my tubes were discovered to be blocked (no not from FAT lol). 

That said, I had a fantastic pregnancy, and a 1.2 hour birth which was such an amazing experience. 

Not saying that you should be overweight to be preggers, but not all women fall into the "oh your fat so you're putting your child at risk and will have a horrid pregnancy/birth" category.....

That said, I have gained a HUGE amount of weight since my son lol, so I do plan on getting into much better shape before #2.


----------



## Jsmom5

Hi there!

I was obese when i got pregnant with my daughter, ive always been obese but very active. I was 225 when i got pregnant & weighed 255 when i delivered. Full term and she was healthy & 5 1/2 lbs. She is now six & the head of her class in 1st grade. Very proud of her! 
Since i have hashimotos thyroid disease it is very difficult to lose weight. I eat only fruits, veggies, chicken & turkey. I did p90x & cant wait to do it again. In the last two years went from 320 lbs to 235. & now im pregnant! I will continue pregnancy exercises & my elliptical machine which im addicted to!


----------



## jessicasmum

NeyNey said:


> I was classed as obese when I was pregnant with my son. I did IVF and tried for 5 years before hand. Although my tubes were discovered to be blocked (no not from FAT lol).
> 
> That said, I had a fantastic pregnancy, and a 1.2 hour birth which was such an amazing experience.
> 
> Not saying that you should be overweight to be preggers, but not all women fall into the "oh your fat so you're putting your child at risk and will have a horrid pregnancy/birth" category.....
> 
> That said, I have gained a HUGE amount of weight since my son lol, so I do plan on getting into much better shape before #2.

Thank you for your reply :) That is so brilliant that after so long of trying you finally had baby, and what a little cutie :) my sister has been TTC for 4 years now and hearing your story makes you think there is still a chance for her :thumbup: did you go through clomid first before IVF treatment? this is hopefully the plan for my sister she will fingers crossed find out next month if and when she starts.

When would you hopefully like to try to have #2?

that's great that you didn't have any complications with pregnancy and labour because of the extra weight :thumbup: if i can just get in the not obese category at least for when i TTC.


----------



## jessicasmum

Jsmom5 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I was obese when i got pregnant with my daughter, ive always been obese but very active. I was 225 when i got pregnant & weighed 255 when i delivered. Full term and she was healthy & 5 1/2 lbs. She is now six & the head of her class in 1st grade. Very proud of her!
> Since i have hashimotos thyroid disease it is very difficult to lose weight. I eat only fruits, veggies, chicken & turkey. I did p90x & cant wait to do it again. In the last two years went from 320 lbs to 235. & now im pregnant! I will continue pregnancy exercises & my elliptical machine which im addicted to!

Thank you for your reply :) a big congratulations on the pregnancy :happydance: are you hoping for a boy this time or :yellow: ?

That's great that you a good labour etc :thumbup:

Well done on how much weight you lost that's brilliant, is that your weight now 235 lbs?


----------



## Jsmom5

jessicasmum said:


> Jsmom5 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I was obese when i got pregnant with my daughter, ive always been obese but very active. I was 225 when i got pregnant & weighed 255 when i delivered. Full term and she was healthy & 5 1/2 lbs. She is now six & the head of her class in 1st grade. Very proud of her!
> Since i have hashimotos thyroid disease it is very difficult to lose weight. I eat only fruits, veggies, chicken & turkey. I did p90x & cant wait to do it again. In the last two years went from 320 lbs to 235. & now im pregnant! I will continue pregnancy exercises & my elliptical machine which im addicted to!
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) a big congratulations on the pregnancy :happydance: are you hoping for a boy this time or :yellow: ?
> 
> That's great that you a good labour etc :thumbup:
> 
> Well done on how much weight you lost that's brilliant, is that your weight now 235 lbs?Click to expand...

Yes, my weight now is 235, I wear size 18 pants & xl tops. I'm hoping to only gain 20 lbs this time & I'm walking a lot this time. 2-4 miles a day plus my videos & elliptical. I like to stay active. After baby I'm hoping to get down to 175. I've never been any lower.

Oh & we are hoping for a boy this time, but we don't really care, we are thrilled with either!

Good luck with your weight loss & journey!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I think it is very important to be in good shape when falling pregnant, for mom and bub's safety. So many things can go wrong when being overweight and if your body is in good condition it would be easier to treat a health problem if needed.

It is my goal to become slim again before conceiving the second child.


----------



## NeyNey

jessicasmum said:


> NeyNey said:
> 
> 
> I was classed as obese when I was pregnant with my son. I did IVF and tried for 5 years before hand. Although my tubes were discovered to be blocked (no not from FAT lol).
> 
> That said, I had a fantastic pregnancy, and a 1.2 hour birth which was such an amazing experience.
> 
> Not saying that you should be overweight to be preggers, but not all women fall into the "oh your fat so you're putting your child at risk and will have a horrid pregnancy/birth" category.....
> 
> That said, I have gained a HUGE amount of weight since my son lol, so I do plan on getting into much better shape before #2.
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) That is so brilliant that after so long of trying you finally had baby, and what a little cutie :) my sister has been TTC for 4 years now and hearing your story makes you think there is still a chance for her :thumbup: did you go through clomid first before IVF treatment? this is hopefully the plan for my sister she will fingers crossed find out next month if and when she starts.
> 
> When would you hopefully like to try to have #2?
> 
> that's great that you didn't have any complications with pregnancy and labour because of the extra weight :thumbup: if i can just get in the not obese category at least for when i TTC.Click to expand...


Thank you :)
I did try Clomid, it wasn't until our 4th year and a Lap done that we discovered the blocked tubes (I also have PCOS). But I did almost 18 months of Clomid, and MC during that time. 

I am hoping for # 2 in 2013. :happydance:

Thank you! We think he's a cutie too :baby:


----------



## pinksapphire

With my first pregnancy I was a healthy weight and had a perfect bmi. I developed gestational diabetes and was classed as a high risk pregnancy with lots of extra hospital appointments, consultant led care and I was induced at 39 weeks. With my second pregnancy I was about 21lbs overweight but had a 'text book' pregnancy. I ate a lot better the second time around and carried on doing light exercises. I didn't put as much weight on as a result of this. What I'm trying to say is that yes it is always a good idea to be as healthy as possible before conceiving but if youre not at your desired weight, there are measures that you can take to ensure a healthier pregnancy ie swimming, healthy diet etc.


----------



## jessicasmum

Jsmom5 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jsmom5 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I was obese when i got pregnant with my daughter, ive always been obese but very active. I was 225 when i got pregnant & weighed 255 when i delivered. Full term and she was healthy & 5 1/2 lbs. She is now six & the head of her class in 1st grade. Very proud of her!
> Since i have hashimotos thyroid disease it is very difficult to lose weight. I eat only fruits, veggies, chicken & turkey. I did p90x & cant wait to do it again. In the last two years went from 320 lbs to 235. & now im pregnant! I will continue pregnancy exercises & my elliptical machine which im addicted to!
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) a big congratulations on the pregnancy :happydance: are you hoping for a boy this time or :yellow: ?
> 
> That's great that you a good labour etc :thumbup:
> 
> Well done on how much weight you lost that's brilliant, is that your weight now 235 lbs?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, my weight now is 235, I wear size 18 pants & xl tops. I'm hoping to only gain 20 lbs this time & I'm walking a lot this time. 2-4 miles a day plus my videos & elliptical. I like to stay active. After baby I'm hoping to get down to 175. I've never been any lower.
> 
> Oh & we are hoping for a boy this time, but we don't really care, we are thrilled with either!
> 
> Good luck with your weight loss & journey!Click to expand...

How tall are you if you don't mind me asking? 140/147 lbs is the smallest i have ever been and im 5 ft 7

Thank you :) and good luck with your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I think it is very important to be in good shape when falling pregnant, for mom and bub's safety. So many things can go wrong when being overweight and if your body is in good condition it would be easier to treat a health problem if needed.
> 
> It is my goal to become slim again before conceiving the second child.

Thank you for your reply :) when are you hoping to start TTC #2 ? i intend to use the remaining time i have to get as healthy as possible. :)


----------



## jessicasmum

NeyNey said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeyNey said:
> 
> 
> I was classed as obese when I was pregnant with my son. I did IVF and tried for 5 years before hand. Although my tubes were discovered to be blocked (no not from FAT lol).
> 
> That said, I had a fantastic pregnancy, and a 1.2 hour birth which was such an amazing experience.
> 
> Not saying that you should be overweight to be preggers, but not all women fall into the "oh your fat so you're putting your child at risk and will have a horrid pregnancy/birth" category.....
> 
> That said, I have gained a HUGE amount of weight since my son lol, so I do plan on getting into much better shape before #2.
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) That is so brilliant that after so long of trying you finally had baby, and what a little cutie :) my sister has been TTC for 4 years now and hearing your story makes you think there is still a chance for her :thumbup: did you go through clomid first before IVF treatment? this is hopefully the plan for my sister she will fingers crossed find out next month if and when she starts.
> 
> When would you hopefully like to try to have #2?
> 
> that's great that you didn't have any complications with pregnancy and labour because of the extra weight :thumbup: if i can just get in the not obese category at least for when i TTC.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> I did try Clomid, it wasn't until our 4th year and a Lap done that we discovered the blocked tubes (I also have PCOS). But I did almost 18 months of Clomid, and MC during that time.
> 
> I am hoping for # 2 in 2013. :happydance:
> 
> Thank you! We think he's a cutie too :baby:Click to expand...

sorry to hear about your MC :( 18 months on clomid i thought it was something like 6 months the longest you could take it :shrug: maybe depends where you live :)

Good luck with when you try for # 2, i will keep an eye out for you to see how things go for you, that's if you don't mind :)


----------



## jessicasmum

pinksapphire said:


> With my first pregnancy I was a healthy weight and had a perfect bmi. I developed gestational diabetes and was classed as a high risk pregnancy with lots of extra hospital appointments, consultant led care and I was induced at 39 weeks. With my second pregnancy I was about 21lbs overweight but had a 'text book' pregnancy. I ate a lot better the second time around and carried on doing light exercises. I didn't put as much weight on as a result of this. What I'm trying to say is that yes it is always a good idea to be as healthy as possible before conceiving but if youre not at your desired weight, there are measures that you can take to ensure a healthier pregnancy ie swimming, healthy diet etc.

Thank you for your reply :) That's not nice having gestational diabetes :( my sister had this also with her 3rd.
I think with the next pregnancy i will take even more care with what i ate even though i ate pretty healthy i will definitely not have in my head "oh im eating for 2" so i can have bigger portions :)
are you planning on having any more children or is 2 enough?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

jessicasmum said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> I think it is very important to be in good shape when falling pregnant, for mom and bub's safety. So many things can go wrong when being overweight and if your body is in good condition it would be easier to treat a health problem if needed.
> 
> It is my goal to become slim again before conceiving the second child.
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) when are you hoping to start TTC #2 ? i intend to use the remaining time i have to get as healthy as possible. :)Click to expand...

Hopefully sometime next year when my husband is ready. :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

Angelbaby_01 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> I think it is very important to be in good shape when falling pregnant, for mom and bub's safety. So many things can go wrong when being overweight and if your body is in good condition it would be easier to treat a health problem if needed.
> 
> It is my goal to become slim again before conceiving the second child.
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) when are you hoping to start TTC #2 ? i intend to use the remaining time i have to get as healthy as possible. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully sometime next year when my husband is ready. :flower:Click to expand...

Good luck with TTC next year, and maybe we might end up being pregnant around the same time :thumbup:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

> Good luck with TTC next year, and maybe we might end up being pregnant around the same time :thumbup:

Thank you! That would be lovely then we can be bump buddies. :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Good luck with TTC next year, and maybe we might end up being pregnant around the same time :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you! That would be lovely then we can be bump buddies. :flower:Click to expand...

Yah that would be nice :) would it be ok for me to add you as a friend on here? ok if no :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

jessicasmum said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with TTC next year, and maybe we might end up being pregnant around the same time :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you! That would be lovely then we can be bump buddies. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yah that would be nice :) would it be ok for me to add you as a friend on here? ok if no :)Click to expand...

Yes, you can add me! :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

Angelbaby_01 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with TTC next year, and maybe we might end up being pregnant around the same time :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you! That would be lovely then we can be bump buddies. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yah that would be nice :) would it be ok for me to add you as a friend on here? ok if no :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you can add me! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me add you :hugs:


----------



## Jsmom5

jessicasmum said:


> Jsmom5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jsmom5 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I was obese when i got pregnant with my daughter, ive always been obese but very active. I was 225 when i got pregnant & weighed 255 when i delivered. Full term and she was healthy & 5 1/2 lbs. She is now six & the head of her class in 1st grade. Very proud of her!
> Since i have hashimotos thyroid disease it is very difficult to lose weight. I eat only fruits, veggies, chicken & turkey. I did p90x & cant wait to do it again. In the last two years went from 320 lbs to 235. & now im pregnant! I will continue pregnancy exercises & my elliptical machine which im addicted to!
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) a big congratulations on the pregnancy :happydance: are you hoping for a boy this time or :yellow: ?
> 
> That's great that you a good labour etc :thumbup:
> 
> Well done on how much weight you lost that's brilliant, is that your weight now 235 lbs?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, my weight now is 235, I wear size 18 pants & xl tops. I'm hoping to only gain 20 lbs this time & I'm walking a lot this time. 2-4 miles a day plus my videos & elliptical. I like to stay active. After baby I'm hoping to get down to 175. I've never been any lower.
> 
> Oh & we are hoping for a boy this time, but we don't really care, we are thrilled with either!
> 
> Good luck with your weight loss & journey!Click to expand...
> 
> How tall are you if you don't mind me asking? 140/147 lbs is the smallest i have ever been and im 5 ft 7
> 
> Thank you :) and good luck with your pregnancy :hugs:Click to expand...

.
Hi! I'm 5'6" & I've had a thyroid disease since 6th grade, uncontrollable for many years & sick as a child. I was raised on a farm & we grew & sold veggies when we were young. Up at 3-4 am picking & then selling starting at 7 am. I earned my own school clothes. It was great. I have always been a hard farm worker, I still drive a tractor & such but I also work 40 hours a week in an office. I was the only overweight child in my entire family. They tested me like a lab rat & just came to the conclusion that some people are just fat from genetics, although there are not many overweight people in my family. Anywoo! My doc has always checked everything every year & I've always had great triglicerides, cholesterol, blood pressure, etc. I believe it is healthy eating & exercise. But I do have a very slow metabolism & my body stores a lot of my food as fat, can't think of the word. My hashimotos disease does not kale things better, but I've never let it affect me, except the darn weight. I believe I was 175 in 8th grade & would like to be that size again :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Jsmom5 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jsmom5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jsmom5 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I was obese when i got pregnant with my daughter, ive always been obese but very active. I was 225 when i got pregnant & weighed 255 when i delivered. Full term and she was healthy & 5 1/2 lbs. She is now six & the head of her class in 1st grade. Very proud of her!
> Since i have hashimotos thyroid disease it is very difficult to lose weight. I eat only fruits, veggies, chicken & turkey. I did p90x & cant wait to do it again. In the last two years went from 320 lbs to 235. & now im pregnant! I will continue pregnancy exercises & my elliptical machine which im addicted to!
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) a big congratulations on the pregnancy :happydance: are you hoping for a boy this time or :yellow: ?
> 
> That's great that you a good labour etc :thumbup:
> 
> Well done on how much weight you lost that's brilliant, is that your weight now 235 lbs?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, my weight now is 235, I wear size 18 pants & xl tops. I'm hoping to only gain 20 lbs this time & I'm walking a lot this time. 2-4 miles a day plus my videos & elliptical. I like to stay active. After baby I'm hoping to get down to 175. I've never been any lower.
> 
> Oh & we are hoping for a boy this time, but we don't really care, we are thrilled with either!
> 
> Good luck with your weight loss & journey!Click to expand...
> 
> How tall are you if you don't mind me asking? 140/147 lbs is the smallest i have ever been and im 5 ft 7
> 
> Thank you :) and good luck with your pregnancy :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Hi! I'm 5'6" & I've had a thyroid disease since 6th grade, uncontrollable for many years & sick as a child. I was raised on a farm & we grew & sold veggies when we were young. Up at 3-4 am picking & then selling starting at 7 am. I earned my own school clothes. It was great. I have always been a hard farm worker, I still drive a tractor & such but I also work 40 hours a week in an office. I was the only overweight child in my entire family. They tested me like a lab rat & just came to the conclusion that some people are just fat from genetics, although there are not many overweight people in my family. Anywoo! My doc has always checked everything every year & I've always had great triglicerides, cholesterol, blood pressure, etc. I believe it is healthy eating & exercise. But I do have a very slow metabolism & my body stores a lot of my food as fat, can't think of the word. My hashimotos disease does not kale things better, but I've never let it affect me, except the darn weight. I believe I was 175 in 8th grade & would like to be that size again :)Click to expand...

Bet it was so cool growing up on a farm :) So sorry to hear your struggle with weight is through illness, must be tough. you have done brilliantly though with the weight you have lost :thumbup: good luck with your pregnancy and with the future weigh loss :hugs:


----------



## manchester1

i conceived my daughter when i was about 16 stone. i was ttc for 3 yrs and my weight which caused pcos was stopping me conceiving. i had no complications during pregnancy and felt alot better than i did before i was pregnant. i bit achey when i got to 35+ weeks buts thats to be expected. i was induced 10 days early because my baby was measuring big, she was born 8lb 13oz, and i had a normal straightforward labour and a healthy baby.

i put on about 2.5 stone during and more specifically after my pregnancy. i am now 3months pp and starting to shift the weight. not easy! 

i dont think i would be able to conceive again till i lost 3 stone.


----------



## jessicasmum

manchester1 said:


> i conceived my daughter when i was about 16 stone. i was ttc for 3 yrs and my weight which caused pcos was stopping me conceiving. i had no complications during pregnancy and felt alot better than i did before i was pregnant. i bit achey when i got to 35+ weeks buts thats to be expected. i was induced 10 days early because my baby was measuring big, she was born 8lb 13oz, and i had a normal straightforward labour and a healthy baby.
> 
> i put on about 2.5 stone during and more specifically after my pregnancy. i am now 3months pp and starting to shift the weight. not easy!
> 
> i dont think i would be able to conceive again till i lost 3 stone.

Thank you for your reply :) that is good to hear that you had a normal labour and 8lbs 13 oz isnt that big think that is a good weight :thumbup:
do you mind me asking how tall you are? and did you have to have extra scans due to being bigger? 2.5 stones is quite good as i put on about 3 stone with my daughter and i was classed as a normal weight when i got pregnant.


----------



## manchester1

jessicasmum said:


> manchester1 said:
> 
> 
> i conceived my daughter when i was about 16 stone. i was ttc for 3 yrs and my weight which caused pcos was stopping me conceiving. i had no complications during pregnancy and felt alot better than i did before i was pregnant. i bit achey when i got to 35+ weeks buts thats to be expected. i was induced 10 days early because my baby was measuring big, she was born 8lb 13oz, and i had a normal straightforward labour and a healthy baby.
> 
> i put on about 2.5 stone during and more specifically after my pregnancy. i am now 3months pp and starting to shift the weight. not easy!
> 
> i dont think i would be able to conceive again till i lost 3 stone.
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) that is good to hear that you had a normal labour and 8lbs 13 oz isnt that big think that is a good weight :thumbup:
> do you mind me asking how tall you are? and did you have to have extra scans due to being bigger? 2.5 stones is quite good as i put on about 3 stone with my daughter and i was classed as a normal weight when i got pregnant.Click to expand...

im 5"7, think my bmi was about 36 when i was first pregnant. and had no extra scans apart from at 37 weeks because i was measuring big from fundal height


----------



## jessicasmum

manchester1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manchester1 said:
> 
> 
> i conceived my daughter when i was about 16 stone. i was ttc for 3 yrs and my weight which caused pcos was stopping me conceiving. i had no complications during pregnancy and felt alot better than i did before i was pregnant. i bit achey when i got to 35+ weeks buts thats to be expected. i was induced 10 days early because my baby was measuring big, she was born 8lb 13oz, and i had a normal straightforward labour and a healthy baby.
> 
> i put on about 2.5 stone during and more specifically after my pregnancy. i am now 3months pp and starting to shift the weight. not easy!
> 
> i dont think i would be able to conceive again till i lost 3 stone.
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) that is good to hear that you had a normal labour and 8lbs 13 oz isnt that big think that is a good weight :thumbup:
> do you mind me asking how tall you are? and did you have to have extra scans due to being bigger? 2.5 stones is quite good as i put on about 3 stone with my daughter and i was classed as a normal weight when i got pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> im 5"7, think my bmi was about 36 when i was first pregnant. and had no extra scans apart from at 37 weeks because i was measuring big from fundal heightClick to expand...

Im also 5 ft 7. that's good not having to have extra scans, my sister inlaw is i would say around the size of me and she had to have about 5 scans with her 2 pregnancies, she didn't admit this was the reason but i think it was.
are you planning on having another baby?if so when are you hoping to start ttc?


----------



## manchester1

jessicasmum said:


> manchester1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manchester1 said:
> 
> 
> i conceived my daughter when i was about 16 stone. i was ttc for 3 yrs and my weight which caused pcos was stopping me conceiving. i had no complications during pregnancy and felt alot better than i did before i was pregnant. i bit achey when i got to 35+ weeks buts thats to be expected. i was induced 10 days early because my baby was measuring big, she was born 8lb 13oz, and i had a normal straightforward labour and a healthy baby.
> 
> i put on about 2.5 stone during and more specifically after my pregnancy. i am now 3months pp and starting to shift the weight. not easy!
> 
> i dont think i would be able to conceive again till i lost 3 stone.
> 
> Thank you for your reply :) that is good to hear that you had a normal labour and 8lbs 13 oz isnt that big think that is a good weight :thumbup:
> do you mind me asking how tall you are? and did you have to have extra scans due to being bigger? 2.5 stones is quite good as i put on about 3 stone with my daughter and i was classed as a normal weight when i got pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> im 5"7, think my bmi was about 36 when i was first pregnant. and had no extra scans apart from at 37 weeks because i was measuring big from fundal heightClick to expand...
> 
> Im also 5 ft 7. that's good not having to have extra scans, my sister inlaw is i would say around the size of me and she had to have about 5 scans with her 2 pregnancies, she didn't admit this was the reason but i think it was.
> are you planning on having another baby?if so when are you hoping to start ttc?Click to expand...

 everything with this pregnancy, labour and baby was so straightforward i feel like my lucks going to run out and its going to be a nightmare next time!
yes we want another soon, but i need to finish uni, and were in a flat now so would need a house with another one!


----------

